# Mogadore and Portage Lakes ice thickness



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a late update on the conditions there after the rain came through yesterday? 
Thanks!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Don't know about there. but this cold at night has buttoned up the ice tighter than my wife's checkbook at Gander Mountain!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Portage Lakes ranged from 3"-5" today. Mogadore report as of last week was 3"

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Ben for the update.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Was on the water all day today west of 43. Found nothing but 4.5" everywhere we looked. Walked completely around a few islands, cutting 3 holes at every stop. I know I stopped or moved however you wanna look at it, at least 10-12 times. That's alot of holes and all were 4.5 with a few just under 5". I'd be surprised if we don't see 12" this year.( I love it!!!) We're gonna wish we had power augers here in 2 to 3 weeks. Then I'll be cutting one hole, maybe...just maybe two holes! My opinion anyhow!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I took the gas auger to mog last year and didnt realize you cant (not supposed) to have ANY gas powered things including an auger on the reservoir. Someone coming off the ice as I was going on pointed that out to me.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

did you find many weeds? That is where you will find them. Headed there Sun. afternoon. Thanks for the report.. John


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I got to Mog, east side, at about 1:30, stayed until about 5:30 or so. Seen a handful of gills caught, small ones though. I know why I don't do so good on the gills, at least I think the reason is because I'm not using spring bobbers and not feeling the hits. For the most part, it's because they're not hitting till dark, but when dark came and I wasn't doing much, I figured it was the lack of a light spring bobber. That ice was 4" last week is now a fraction away from 6".


----------

